# Ergo Myostatin HMP log



## ItsNOtatoomah

Alright so this is still a bit early but I thought fuck it ill go ahead and create the log. So unfortunately ergopep did not have follistatin, so I will be running myostatin hmp for a month two injections every two weeks. First two injections myo hmp 130 mcg into each quad on Monday. I will wait two weeks then the next Monday I will do 130mcg into each calf muscle.   My diet will be 4800 calories (I use fats as energy source) I'm 205 pounds 5'7 16%bf. I'm going to be running a smolov variant for a month with squats three times a week mon 4x9 70% wed 7x5 80% fri 10x3 90% then running my regular upper body routine into the other days. Only taking one day of rest (in theory). Im looking to gain quite a bit of strength on squats and improve my calves as far as size goes. I will start posting any gains as they come and pics at the end of the month. before and one after. Also strength gains. Currently my squat is 410 , bench 315, dl 465. Any pointers appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## AnaSCI

I have moved your thread to the Member's Log forum.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cool thanks bro..these are well followed by all so any pics or whatever you want to offer is appreciated..thanks .nice stats btw..now hope you make great prs on this.


----------



## Aquascutum828

Cool!
I will definitely follow your log!


----------



## dudcki27

Are you on a cycle as well?


----------



## omegachewy

sounds good man. look forward to it.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

It finally came! Now just waiting On the syringes.


----------



## omegachewy

get those before pics and measurements up!


----------



## powders101

omegachewy said:


> get those before pics and measurements up!



Yes let's see the befores.


----------



## Jello

This should be good.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Pics pics pics!!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Hey guys ill be posting pics tomorrow. Calves legs and upper body. Still waiting on needles too!!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Ignore the hair and large mess behind me lol the calf is the right leg


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok great.. so when u start let us know..... 

1-800-maid service works..lol..just kidn


----------



## omegachewy

What are the measurements. Don't want pic lighting or angle to show possible changes that are not really happening. Try and eliminate as much variables as possible. You are giving those who are skeptical real results which would was many minds about using such an expensive product.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Ill heave to measure later. I'm more looking at the strength aspect. That's why I shared  my pr's. any major gains in size are  just a bonus.


----------



## Populus54

Dude! you just gave that fish a serious upper-cut.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

HAha I didn't even notice. That's awesome.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Alright so sorry for the wait guys. Started two days ago on the my HMP injection in my quads. Didn't notice anything yesterday for upper body (didn't really expect to) today though. Words I could only describe as wow holy fucking shit balls. My strength gain was incredible I blasted through my workout of 4x9 60% with ease. I failed out last two reps on the last  set. I also have a insane pump in my quads.  Oddly I have some back pumps also (might just be due to form not being 100% on my last set). I'm excited for tomorrows workout upper it hoping to see if I see any strength gains like legs.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Yesterday's workout 7 sets of 5. 75% blaste through 5 sets pretty consistently.  On the 6th set It got harder but I still felt pretty awesome with the lift. Crazy pump in the quads. My strength is definitely going up.


----------



## omegachewy

are you keeping a record of what reps to weight. should do this for quantitative recordings.


----------



## Ironbuilt

So you are site pinning this correct..just so everyone whos new to this and site pin is your protocol or correct method? Thanks ib.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

omegachewy said:


> are you keeping a record of what reps to weight. should do this for quantitative recordings.



Yes if you guys would like me to post weight I will so far I have done 266 4 sets of 9 on yesterday I did 7 sets of 5 315 (these are for squat) ill be doing 10 sets of 3 369 pounds. Next week ill do all that again but add ten pounds to all three lifts the next week twenty pound to all three lifts.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Ironbuilt said:


> So you are site pinning this correct..just so everyone whos new to this and site pin is your protocol or correct method? Thanks ib.



If I'm understanding right your meaning when I inject correct? If so 160 mcg per week. Reconstituted it to 20 ccs. Me personally I read that it works site specific so I did 10 ccs into each quadricep. This week I will do the same thing but into my calves I hope I answered this right lol.


----------



## omegachewy

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Yes if you guys would like me to post weight I will so far I have done 266 4 sets of 9 on yesterday I did 7 sets of 5 315 (these are for squat) ill be doing 10 sets of 3 369 pounds. Next week ill do all that again but add ten pounds to all three lifts the next week twenty pound to all three lifts.



and these weights you just said, was this pre or post first injection?


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Pre injection.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Alright just Injected into my calves. Now that hurt a lot more then the quads! 10cc each calf muscle. I got some pip going on. Alright now for the workout today. I did bench max is 315 I warmed up with 225, 2 sets of 8. I then did 285 2 sets of 6. 300 1 set of 3. 310 1 set of 1. I can definitely tell my strength is going through the roof.  I struggled pretty good with the 310. I had a crazy pump throughout the whole workout.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

I took two days off since my injection to give my legs a rest. Today did 4x9 265 squats blasted through it like nothing wasn't fatigued hardly at all. Had a pretty intense pump in my quads again. Moved I calves seated calf raises 7 sets to failure might be just my head but my endurance in calves seemed to be quite high didn't really start getting fatigued till the 5th set. A huge pump in my calves just like my quads. So far I'm extremely impressed with te myostatin HMP.  Bench tomorrow hopefully ill see more strength in upper body. Thanks.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Oh I forgot to mention I'm weighing a solid 210 as of this morning. Officially 213.


----------



## omegachewy

you pinned calves with 10iu I hope, not cc. and then you trained chest? why not calves.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

omegachewy said:


> you pinned calves with 10iu I hope, not cc. and then you trained chest? why not calves.



Haha my bad dude ya I pinned 10 IU. I took two days off after I pinned though. I was pretty sore and my calves hurt like hell after I did the injection.


----------



## omegachewy

did you pin a vein? ive never had problems with pip on any peptide on any muscle


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

I am still a noob when it comes to injecting so I was leaning in at an awkward angle when I went to aspirate the plunger I turned the needle and felt it nick something.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Hey everyone. Today I did upper body bench and lats. My bench is definitely going up! My workout consisted of 225, 2 x 8, 285 2x5, 300 1x1, 315 2x1!!!! I benched my max after doing my bench routine! I will say on the second set of 315 my spotter did help on it. Moved on to lats felt really solid did lat pulldowns 7x failure, pull-ups 4x failure ( I struggled hard in the pull-ups) I have a pretty intense pump in my lats an chest just like my legs.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

So halfway through the leg cycle decided to try my new max then adjust my wight accordingly for the rest of the workout. Before my pr was 410 needless to say here is a video of me squatting 450!!!!!


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Oh we'll cancel that I can't seem to figure out how to post a video lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Great read..OK so from time started till now.u do.160iu a day ? So how long will research last and total bottles used .? Or general idea cause this sounds  great for me...thanks ib.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Well my cycle is officially done. Previous pr's squat 405 bench 315. New squat 450 bench 325. In my opinion the myostatin is well worth the price. Insane gains in strength. Ill be posting pics soon


----------



## omegachewy

wow! damn that really is impressive.


----------



## colochine

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Well my cycle is officially done. Previous pr's squat 405 bench 315. New squat 450 bench 325. In my opinion the myostatin is well worth the price. Insane gains in strength. Ill be posting pics soon



So about a month cycle? How many vials total did you go through if you don't mind me asking?

Also was this ran solo? No other gear?

Thanks for the log bro.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

A month cycle of myostatin HMP nothing else ran along with it. I bought 360mcg reconned to 40iu's. I pinned 10iu's into each quad first week. Then did 10iu's into each calf the second week.


----------



## colochine

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> A month cycle of myostatin HMP nothing else ran along with it. I bought 360mcg reconned to 40iu's. I pinned 10iu's into each quad first week. Then did 10iu's into each calf the second week.



Cool thanks man!


----------



## Drewman

I have a question for you, i tried one vial of the MYO hmp a couple months ago solo to try it out. Unfortunately i had no noticeable strength increases or pumps. Everything was by the book, 250mcg bilateral IM injections in both quads. One thing i thought was weird with the MYO is that it comes with a little residue or powder on the bottom of the vial, yours looked the same as mine did. I used BW to recon, but noticed the residue did not appear to mix with the sterile water even after gently swishing it around i side the vial. The residue just stuck to the bottom of the vial. Did you have the same thing happen? 
Your log has inspired me to give it another go, just want to make sure i wasnt doing something wrong.


----------



## Drewman

I have a question for you, i tried one vial of the MYO hmp a couple months ago solo to try it out. Unfortunately i had no noticeable strength increases or pumps. Everything was by the book, 250mcg bilateral IM injections in both quads. One thing i thought was weird with the MYO is that it comes with a little residue or powder on the bottom of the vial, yours looked the same as mine did. I used BW to recon, but noticed the residue did not appear to mix with the sterile water even after gently swishing it around i side the vial. The residue just stuck to the bottom of the vial. Did you have the same thing happen? 
Your log has inspired me to give it another go, just want to make sure i wasnt doing something wrong.


----------



## ItsNOtatoomah

Drewman said:


> I have a question for you, i tried one vial of the MYO hmp a couple months ago solo to try it out. Unfortunately i had no noticeable strength increases or pumps. Everything was by the book, 250mcg bilateral IM injections in both quads. One thing i thought was weird with the MYO is that it comes with a little residue or powder on the bottom of the vial, yours looked the same as mine did. I used BW to recon, but noticed the residue did not appear to mix with the sterile water even after gently swishing it around i side the vial. The residue just stuck to the bottom of the vial. Did you have the same thing happen?
> Your log has inspired me to give it another go, just want to make sure i wasnt doing something wrong.



Hmmm odd. When I reconned my myo hmp with bw it instantly mixed no clumping.


----------



## Drewman

ItsNOtatoomah said:


> Hmmm odd. When I reconned my myo hmp with bw it instantly mixed no clumping.



So when you mixed your hmp there was nothing left stuck to the bottom of the vial? It all dissolved?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yes all peptides should dissolve completely. Pm me so I don't get them from same place. Thanks.


----------



## Frosto2013

Don't stir around the peptides because you can destroy the chains and make them useless....


----------

